# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  MySql & Function

## Peyman_Ranjbar

سلام
می خواستم ببینم MySql 4.1 - nt از stored procedure یا function پشتیبانی نمی کنه؟ :متعجب: 
یا چیزی معادل اون نداره

----------


## houtanal

نسخه ویندوزی MySQL از User Defined Function ها پشتیبانی نمی کنه.منظورت همینه؟

----------


## oxygenws

نسخه 4.1 خیر، اما نسخه 5 بله!

----------


## Chachagh

hi,
MySQL 5.x is not a production version. it is a development version now.So  you should not sell your product which is built on MySQL 5.x and you should wait until MySQL releases its production version.
for now you can use it in your application which is open source or you don't want to sell it. but you can not sell you application


Chachagh

----------


## tabib_m

> hi,
> MySQL 5.x is not a production version. it is a development version now.So  you should not sell your product which is built on MySQL 5.x and you should wait until MySQL releases its production version.
> for now you can use it in your application which is open source or you don't want to sell it. but you can not sell you application
> 
> 
> Chachagh


به نظر من زبون خودمون هیچ مشکلی نداره !!!

----------

